# 150 or 165 grain



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am shooting .308 caliber Federal ammunition out of my Browning BAR Safari rifle from a rest on Southern Whitetail Deer.
I would like the opinion of what cartridge would be best used for shots ranging from 50 yards close cover, to shots up to but not exceding 200 yards open field. All shots will be taken from an elevated tree stand.
The choices are the Federal Premium Vital-Shock 150 grain solid base boattail and the Federal Premium Vital-Shock 165 grain solid base boattail.
Any opinions are helpful to me.
I understand to use what will shoot best in my rifle, but I have a chance to receive a few boxes of one of these at no cost to me.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

EITHER ONE IS WAY PLENTY TO DO THE JOB. YOU PICK ONE. FLIP A COIN.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

the only difference I can figure other then the obvious drop is there might be a slight increase of recoil with the heavier bullet.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use to have a 308 remington. It was the gun that I did not like but I did like the cal. I use to shoot 150's out of it. A 165 is a good grain also but I took the 150's since they seamed to shoot better out of the gun I had. Looking over the federal web site the Nosler partition in a 150 would give you probably the best numbers then any of the other rounds. Now since you said you try and keep your shots under 200 yards, with a 308 any round would pop a deer at that range. If you are looking for the top bullet the Nolser partion would be the best for deer. I usually shot winchester ammo out of my 308 but all I ever shot out of it was 150's. The larger bullets just seamed to have ether too much impact energy or not enough speed.


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been hunting with various .308 rifles for over 35 years.

I like the round nosed 165 or 180 grainers for shots fairly close. Say up to 225 yards or so. These old fashioned bullets open up on impact and hit hard. They have the weight to break right through any bone encountered. Yet meat damage is minimal due to the slower impact velocity than spitzer bullets. Sierra, Speer, Hornady, and Remington core-lockt are very good choices.

Spitzer bullets are outstanding for long shots out on the open prairies. They truely leave the round nose bullets behind. But out to about 225 yards, the spitzer bullets have no advantage.

Good hunting to you.
TR


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Either one will do the trick as long as you hit the deer with it in the vitals it will go down just fine. The 150gr will be a little faster and flatter shootin is all.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The best thing you can do is shoot both and see what your gun likes best. Then sight in and use that gun. Just be sure to clean your gun when you switch ammo. The powder residue may make a great load shoot poorly. Either load will do just the trick for deer. Now just to find the one that shoots the best.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I already shoot 150 grain from the Browning and it does just fine.
As I said, I have the chance to receive a few boxes at no cost to me and need to make a decision as to which one I want to have.
If I have been using the 150's all along, I might just as well stay with the 150. What can I lose, it is being given to me!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

People...........what happened to Chuck?


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I put in my order and decided on the 150 grain Nosler Solid Base Boattails. My rifle shoots that grain best any way, so I will just stay with it now. 
I have the opportunity to receive a few boxes from Federal, and wanted a couple opinions on it. 
Thanks for all the opinions..


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

ok i can't believe noone has asked this yet so i will

How do I get some free ammo from federal????


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

very long and complicated story. It all stems from a very bad mishap with some other ammo that was no fault to Federal. They are merely showing professional courtesy to me for my time and efforts in the matter.
I am just glad that final findings were in favor to all concerned.


----------

